# Onsrud saw blades on ebay



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Onsrud saw blades is selling blades on ebay. most 10 inch blades are starting between 15 and 20 dollars and selling on the first bid. I picked up a 50t combo, a 60t crosscut, and a dado stack for 80 bucks shipped
onsrudcutter2010 | eBay


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Just got my blades today. Super fast shipping. paid on friday, have the blades in my hand on monday. helps that we are in the same state


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

These are indeed a good deal. Was tipped off to them on another forum site when inquiring about dado stacks.

Picked up an 8" 42t dado stack (four 6t 1/8" chippers, one 6t 1/16" chipper, I think) and 5-6 shims from 0.020" down to 0.004". They mount and cut like a charm. Some of the sharpest blades I've ever seen.

Also grabbed five (six?) 10" blades. An 80t, a crosscut, miter saw (negative hook) crosscut, two combos, and a rip. Couldn't be happier. The 80t outperforms my Freud Diablo 90t Ultimate at less than one third the price.

Fred's pretty nice too, if you PM "onsrudcutters" I think it is. He listed several items for me as Buy It Now on request.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Was that 80t a thin kerf? I was hoping he would list some 80t TK blades sometime. I still need a rip blade, an 80t, and a miter saw blade and i should be good for blades for a while


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

If by "thin" you mean .908", then yes.


----------



## LWall (Jan 5, 2012)

Jay, Thanks for the heads up on this deal I just got my new blades in . Good Deal.


----------

